# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Ահաբեկչություն Մոսկվայում

## Cassiopeia

> Վաղ առավոտյան երկու ուժգին պայթյուններ են հնչել Մոսկվայի «Լյուբյանկա» եւ «Պարկ Կուլտուրի» մետրոների կայարաններում:
> 
> 
> Առաջին պայթյունը տեղի է ունեցել տեղական ժամանակով առավոտյան 7 անց 56 Մոսկվայի «Լյուբյանկա»կայարանում: Պայթուցիկը տեղադրված է եղել գնացքի երկրորդ վագոնում եւ գործել է այն պահին, երբ գնացքը կանգ է առել «Լյուբյանկա»-ում: Տուժել են թե' վագոնում, թե' կառամատույցում գտնվող մարդիկ: Նախնական տվյալներով զոհվել է 23, վիրավորվել 18 մարդ:
> 
> Մեկ ժամ հետո` 8 անց 40 տեղի է ունեցել նաեւ երկրորդ պայթյունը` Մոսկվայի «Պարկ Կուլտուրի» մետրոկայարանում:
> 
> Նախնական տվյալներով այստեղ զոհվել է 14, վիրավորվել 7 մարդ: Ներկայում սահմանափակված է մետրոյի աշխատանքը:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր` a1plus.am

----------

Rhayader (29.03.2010)

----------


## keyboard

vesti.ru -ի տվյալներով ընդհանուր 35 զոհ կա:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> ՀՀ ԱԳՆ մամուլի ծառայությունից տեղեկացնում են, որ Մոսկվայի մետրոյի երկու կայարաններում կատարված ահաբեկչական պայթյունների հետևանքով, նախնական տվյալով, զոհվել է երկու հայ՝ 1982թ. ծնված Խաչատրյան Լևոնը և 1973թ. ծնված Մելքումյան Հասմիկը։ Gazeta.ru–ի տվյալով՝ վիրավորների թվում է 18–ամյա հայ պատանի՝ Մարտիրոսյան Համիկը։ Նրան տեղափոխել են Մոսկվայի թիվ 36 հիվանդանոց։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ այսօր առավոտյան երկու հաջորդական պայթյուն է տեղի ունեցել Մոսկվայի մետրոյի երկու կայարաններում։ Կան տասնյակ զոհեր։ Հարուցվել է քրեական գործ ահաբեկչության հոդվածով։ Նախնական վարկածով՝  պայթյուններն իրականացրել են կին մահապարտ ահաբեկիչները։ Չի բացառվում, որ պայթուցիկները գործարկված լինեն բջջային հեռախոսների միջոցով։ Վերջին տվյալով՝ զոհերի թիվը 37 է, վիրավորներինը՝ 73։


Աղբյուր` tert.am

----------

Rhayader (29.03.2010), Universe (29.03.2010)

----------


## VisTolog



----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չի բացառվում որ Մոսկվայի կեղտոտ խաղերը լինեն: Կարդացեք սա http://dolboeb.livejournal.com/1796568.html

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իմ իմանալով, ոչ թե մեկ, այլ նույնիսկ երկու հայ է զոհվել  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀՀ ԱԳՆ մամուլի ծառայությունից տեղեկացնում են, որ Մոսկվայի մետրոյի երկու կայարաններում կատարված ահաբեկչական պայթյունների հետևանքով զոհված երկու հայերի մասին (1982թ. ծնված Խաչատրյան Լևոնը և 1973թ. ծնված Մելքումյան Հասմիկը) տեղեկությունը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը։
> 
> Ռուսաստանի գլխավոր դատախազությունը սխալմամբ հրապարակել էր 2004թ. փետրվարի 6–ին մետրոյի պայթյունի հետևանքով զոհվածների ցանկը, ինչի հետևանքով սխալ տեղեկություն են տարածել ռուսական և համաշխարհային լրատվամիջոցները։ ՀՀ ԱԳՆ–ն հայցում է հանրության ներողամտությունը։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ այսօր առավոտյան երկու հաջորդական պայթյուններ էին տեղի ունեցել Մոսկվայի մետրոյի երկու կայարաններում։ Կան տասնյակ զոհեր։ Հարուցվել է քրեական գործ ահաբեկչության հոդվածով։ Նախնական վարկածով՝ պայթյուններն իրականացրել են կին մահապարտ ահաբեկիչները։ Վերջին տվյալով՝ զոհերի թիվը 37 է, վիրավորներինը՝ մոտ 70։


tert.am

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2010), Cassiopeia (29.03.2010), Norton (29.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (29.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ռուսաստանի գլխավոր դատախազությունը *սխալմամբ* հրապարակել էր 2004թ. փետրվարի 6–ին մետրոյի պայթյունի հետևանքով զոհվածների ցանկը, ինչի հետևանքով սխալ տեղեկություն են տարածել ռուսական և համաշխարհային լրատվամիջոցները։


Դատախազությունը որ սենց վիճակում ա, բա մնացած երկիրը ինչ կլինի  :Think:

----------

Cassiopeia (29.03.2010), Jarre (29.03.2010), ministr (29.03.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Իրոք որ խայտառակ բանա եղել, սակայն ես կարծում եմ սա ինչ-որ նոր ահաբեկչությունների ալիքի սկիզբն է: Եվ չեմ զարմանա , եթե ՌԴ հատուկ ծառայությունները սրա համար մեղադրեն վրացական այժմյա իշխանություններին: Ինչպես եք մտածում?

----------

Jarre (29.03.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Էտ էլ կլինի, ու նաև կսկվի «սևերի» մասսայական ճնշումներ՝ «Դուք եկել եք մեր եկրիր, մեր հացն ու ջուրն եք խմում»։ Էդ իձյոտ սկինխդներն էլ կսկսեն զագառ ընդունած ռուսներից սկսված մինչև աֆրիկացիներ սաղին տփել ու մոռթել։  Ոնց չեմ սիրում էդ Ռուսաստանը ու դրանց նացիոնալիզմը  :Bad: 

Ցավալի է, որ ադքան անմեղ մարդիկ են մահացել  :Sad:

----------

A.r.p.i. (29.03.2010), Rammstein (30.03.2010), Rhayader (30.03.2010), Sagittarius (29.03.2010), Դեկադա (29.03.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ի դեպ գեղցիության վերջին ճիչերից 



> 9/11, New York, the terrorist attack - taxi drivers drive free of charge. March 29, Moscow - taxis turn up their prices  x10
> 9/11, Նյու Յորք, տեռորիստական հարձակում - տաքսիստները աշխատում էին անվճար: Մարտի 29, Մոսկվա - Տաքսիստները բարձրացրել են գները մինչև 10 անգամ


 :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:

----------

ministr (29.03.2010), Rammstein (30.03.2010), Արծիվ (30.03.2010), Դեկադա (29.03.2010), Մանուլ (29.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2010)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Այս պահին  "Европа Плюс" եմ լսում և հաղորդեց, որ զոհվածների քանակը հասել է արդեն 38-ի:

----------

yerevanci (29.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իրոք որ խայտառակ բանա եղել, սակայն ես կարծում եմ սա ինչ-որ նոր ահաբեկչությունների ալիքի սկիզբն է: *Եվ չեմ զարմանա , եթե ՌԴ հատուկ ծառայությունները սրա համար մեղադրեն վրացական այժմյա իշխանություններին*: Ինչպես եք մտածում?


Հըմմմ, կամիկաձեներ... չեչենների ձեռագիրն է :Think:  Մինիմում՝ իսլամիստ ծայրահեղականների, եթե ոչ կոնկրետ չեչենների:

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Հըմմմ, կամիկաձեներ... չեչենների ձեռագիրն է Մինիմում՝ իսլամիստ ծայրահեղականների, եթե ոչ կոնկրետ չեչենների:


Դուման ասեց, որ ամերիկոսների արածն ա։ Պարտիան ասեց, ուրեմն տենց ա։

Հ.Գ. Ժող, վրացերեն դումա նենց վատ բառ ա…

----------

VisTolog (29.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դուման ասեց, որ ամերիկոսների արածն ա։ Պարտիան ասեց, ուրեմն տենց ա։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ժող, վրացերեն դումա նենց վատ բառ ա…


Դե իրենց ասելը պետք էլ չէր: Իսլամիստներին Սաուդյան Արաբիան ա ֆինանսավորում և ԱՄՆ-ը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե իրենց ասելը պետք էլ չէր: Իսլամիստներին Սաուդյան Արաբիան ա ֆինանսավորում և ԱՄՆ-ը:


Աստղ, դու կիմանաս։ Տեռռորիստական ակտեր եղան Պուծինի չեչենական պատերազմից առաջ։ Ընթացքում համարյա բան չի եղել։ Հետո մի քանի շենք էր Մոսկվայում, Նոռդ-Օստ, Բեսլան… Չնայած Նորդ-Օստն ու Բեսլանը իմհկ մի քիչ կոռռեկտ չի նայվում էս ցուցակում, քանի որ Պուծինի կոլեգաները ավելի շատ մարդ սպանեցի, քան տեռռորիստները, բայց դե… Վերջին 6 տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի տեռռորիստական ակտ Մոսկվաներում չի եղել, անընդհատ Հյուսիսային Կովկասում ա եղել ու վդռուգ… չգիտես ինչի Մոսկվայում, մետրոյում…

Հիմա հարց ինչում ա կայանում, ըստ քեզ ո՞վ ա արել։ Կարող եմ նույնիսկ տարբերակներ առաջարկել
1. Չեչենները
2. Ինգուշները
3. Արաբները
4. Ամերիկոսները
5. Պուծինի կոլեգաները

Իմհկ բոլորն էլ պատճառ ունեն, բացի երևի արաբներից։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, դու կիմանաս։ Տեռռորիստական ակտեր եղան Պուծինի չեչենական պատերազմից առաջ։ Ընթացքում համարյա բան չի եղել։ Հետո մի քանի շենք էր Մոսկվայում, Նոռդ-Օստ, Բեսլան… Չնայած Նորդ-Օստն ու Բեսլանը իմհկ մի քիչ կոռռեկտ չի նայվում էս ցուցակում, քանի որ Պուծինի կոլեգաները ավելի շատ մարդ սպանեցի, քան տեռռորիստները, բայց դե… Վերջին 6 տարվա ընթացքում ոչ մի տեռռորիստական ակտ Մոսկվաներում չի եղել, անընդհատ Հյուսիսային Կովկասում ա եղել ու վդռուգ… չգիտես ինչի Մոսկվայում, մետրոյում…
> 
> Հիմա հարց ինչում ա կայանում, ըստ քեզ ո՞վ ա արել։ Կարող եմ նույնիսկ տարբերակներ առաջարկել
> 1. Չեչենները
> 2. Ինգուշները
> 3. Արաբները
> 4. Ամերիկոսները
> 5. Պուծինի կոլեգաները
> 
> Իմհկ բոլորն էլ պատճառ ունեն, բացի երևի արաբներից։


Հա, արաբները չեմ կարծում, որ խառնվեին, բայց ոչ վահաբիտները :Wink:  Այսինքն՝ վահաբիտները կասկածյալ են: Պուծինի կոլեգաներն էլ խելքին մոտ է, ընդունում եմ: Բայց իմ կարծիքով էստեղ արդեն ուրիշ պատմություններ են բացվում: Սիրիան պաշտոնապես սպառնում է Իսրայելին պատերազմով: ՌԴ-ն չի շփվում Սիրիայի հետ: Ու Սերժն է գնում Սիրիա՝ դասախոսություն կարդալու: Պատմականորեն էնպես է ստացվել, որ արաբները ռուսների հետ են կապված եղել՝ ընդդեմ Արևմուտքի: Հիմա ինձ թվում է համախմբում է տեղի ունենում: Առիթ են ման գալիս՝ բախման համար: Պետք է սպասել դեռ հետախուզության տվյալներին, հենց սկզբից միանշանակ ասելը սխալ կլինի:

----------

Katka (30.03.2010), Kita (30.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Պետք է սպասել դեռ հետախուզության տվյալներին, հենց սկզբից միանշանակ ասելը սխալ կլինի:


Հետախուզումը կասի էն, ինչ ձեռք ա տալիս Պուծինին ու իրա կոլեգաներին։ Հո չե՞ն ասի մենք ենք գմփցրել մետրոն։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետախուզումը կասի էն, ինչ ձեռք ա տալիս Պուծինին ու իրա կոլեգաներին։ Հո չե՞ն ասի մենք ենք գմփցրել մետրոն։


Միակողմանի չի լինի ինֆորմացիան: Ամերիկյանն էլ կխոսի: Հիմա շուտ ա միանշանակ ասել: Իմ կարծիքով գոնե Կովկասում ՌԴ-ն պատերազմ չի ուզում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Դատախազությունը որ սենց վիճակում ա, բա մնացած երկիրը ինչ կլինի


Բուշն էլ Սլովակիան Սլովենիայի հետ էր խառնում, Սահակաշվիլին էլ գալստուկ էր ուտում:

Ընդհանրապես, թեմայից մի տեսակ նեխած հոտ է գալիս: Կներեք անկեղծության համար, անձամբ ոչ մեկին ուղղված չէ:

----------

Katka (30.03.2010), Rhayader (30.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> Միակողմանի չի լինի ինֆորմացիան: Ամերիկյանն էլ կխոսի: Հիմա շուտ ա միանշանակ ասել: Իմ կարծիքով գոնե Կովկասում ՌԴ-ն պատերազմ չի ուզում:


Արդեն վիդեոն սարքել են, «երկու 18-20 տարեկան կովկասցի աղջիկներ»։ 
1998-ին էլ չէր ուզում, 2008-ին էլ չէր ուզում… Իսկ դեմը Սոչի2014։ Բացի դրանից Պուծինի քայլերը հիմնականում անտրամաբանական ու ագրեսիվ են, ի՞նչ իմանաս ԿԳԲշնիկի ուղեղով ինչ կանցնի։ Իրան մենակ «մոչիծ» են սովորացրել, առանց մտածելու։

----------


## Artgeo

Կեղտը սկսում ա դուրս գալ։ Տարածվել ա ինֆո, որ ոստիկանությանը մի օր շուտ հայտնի է եղել ահաբեկչության մասին



> Московскую милицию предупреждали о возможных терактах в метро, сообщает "Росбалт" со ссылкой на собственные источники в правоохранительных органах.
> 
> По данным агентства, 28 марта в 17:36 дежурному службы "02" поступило сообщение от жительницы Москвы, которая на станции метро "Коньково" услышала разговор подозрительных чеченцев о взрывах в московском метро. По ее словам, среди них были девушки.
> 
> Сотрудники ГУВД, по сведениям "Росбалта", осмотрели станцию "Коньково", однако взрывных устройств не обнаружили.
> 
> ИА REGNUM со ссылкой на очевидцев сообщало, что 27 марта милиционеры проверяли станции от "Сокольников" до "Лубянки". Из этого агентство делает вывод, что спецслужбы, возможно, знали о готовящихся терактах.

----------


## yerevanci

Հիվանդանոց տեղափոխվածներից երկուսը ազգությամբ հայեր են` 18-ամյա Համիկ Մարտիրոսյանը եւ 55-ամյա Աննա Պորշակյանը, որոնք ՌԴ քաղաքացի  են:
Բայց  պաշտոնապես  նրանց  զոհվելու  մասին  տեղեկություն  դեռևս  չկա: Իսկ զոհերի ընդհանուր թիվը երեկ երեկոյան արդեն 42 էր:

----------


## Արծիվ

> ի դեպ գեղցիության վերջին ճիչերից


Եղբայրս ԱՄՆ դու երբեք չհամեմատես որևէ մեկ այլ պետության հետ (նկատի չունեմ որ ես այդ երկրում եմ բնակվում) քանի որ ինչպես ասել եմ *այս երկրում դեռ մարդը իր արժեքը չի կորցրե*լ և զարմանալի բան էլ չկա քանի որ սա կոմունիստական կեղտոտ և գարշելի բնավորությունա, մարքսից, էնգելսից ու լենինից (արժանի չեն իրենց անուները մեծատառով գրեվի) ժառանգված և  70-80 տարի նախկին ՍՍՀՄ-ի ժողովրդի արյան մեջ մտած: Դրա հետևանքով էլ մինչև այսօր կաշառակերությունը, ստախոսությունը և խաբեբայությունը տիրումա ամողջ նախկին ՍՍՀՄ նախկին հանրապետություններում  :Sad:  

Հարգանքս զոհվածների և տուժածների ընտանիքներին, խորապես ցավում եմ պատահածի համար  :Sad:

----------


## Adriano

> Եղբայրս ԱՄՆ դու երբեք չհամեմատես որևէ մեկ այլ պետության հետ (նկատի չունեմ որ ես այդ երկրում եմ բնակվում) քանի որ ինչպես ասել եմ *այս երկրում դեռ մարդը իր արժեքը չի կորցրե*լ և զարմանալի բան էլ չկա քանի որ սա կոմունիստական կեղտոտ և գարշելի բնավորությունա, մարքսից, էնգելսից ու լենինից (արժանի չեն իրենց անուները մեծատառով գրեվի) ժառանգված և  70-80 տարի նախկին ՍՍՀՄ-ի ժողովրդի արյան մեջ մտած: Դրա հետևանքով էլ մինչև այսօր կաշառակերությունը, ստախոսությունը և խաբեբայությունը տիրումա ամողջ նախկին ՍՍՀՄ նախկին հանրապետություններում  
> 
> Հարգանքս զոհվածների և տուժածների ընտանիքներին, խորապես ցավում եմ պատահածի համար


Իհարկե Պուտինյան ռուսաստանը շարունակում է մնալ տոտալիտարիզմի վրա հիմնված: Իրոք , որ ցավալի է, էս հայերի բախտը ընկերների հարցում չի բերում: Սկզբում թվում էր թե Վ.Վ.Պուտինը կկարողանա շտկել իրավիճակը, մասնավորապես կկրճատի ժողովուրդի հարստահարման գործընթացը, կմեծացնի մարդու որպես բնության տրանսֆերտի, կապիտալի արժեքը, սակայն այս ահաբեկչությունը,որ ցնցեց Մոսկվան, ցույց է տալիս, որ խնդիրը ոչ այնքան արտաքին ,այլ ներքին է: Տեսեք պարզ մի բան Ռուսաստանում, ինչպես Հայաստանում լավ ապրում են մի քանի քաղաք, ասենք ՌԴ-ում կարող է մի 8 քաղաքաք լինի, սակայն մնացած վայրերում բնակչության եկամուտները շատ ցածր են: Եվ ահա մարդիկ չունենալով աշխատանք, կյանքի նորմալ պայմաններ սկսում են փողեր վաստակել այլ ճանապարհներով, ասենք տերոռի միջոցով: Եվ այս առումով Հյուսիսային Կովկասը լավ միջավայր է, եթե չեմ սխալվում այստեղ գործազրկությունը այն մակարդակի է, որ ավելի լավա չասեմ: Է ինչ պիտի անի պարապ մարդը:  Բացի այդ, թե լսենք հասարակ ժողովուրդին, կովկասի , ապա կհասկանանք, որ մարդիկ մտածում են թե Ռուսաստանը մտավ կովկաս ոչ այնքան ժողովրդի վիճակը թեթևացնելու, այլ Կադիրովի իշխանությունը ու փողերը պահելու համար: Մի խոսքով ՌԴ խնդիրները շատ ավելի խորն են , քան պատկերացնում ենք:

----------

Artgeo (30.03.2010), Արծիվ (30.03.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Իհարկե Պուտինյան ռուսաստանը շարունակում է մնալ տոտալիտարիզմի վրա հիմնված: Իրոք , որ ցավալի է, էս հայերի բախտը ընկերների հարցում չի բերում: Սկզբում թվում էր թե Վ.Վ.Պուտինը կկարողանա շտկել իրավիճակը, մասնավորապես կկրճատի ժողովուրդի հարստահարման գործընթացը, կմեծացնի մարդու որպես բնության տրանսֆերտի, կապիտալի արժեքը, սակայն այս ահաբեկչությունը,որ ցնցեց Մոսկվան, ցույց է տալիս, որ խնդիրը ոչ այնքան արտաքին ,այլ ներքին է: Տեսեք պարզ մի բան Ռուսաստանում, ինչպես Հայաստանում լավ ապրում են մի քանի քաղաք, ասենք ՌԴ-ում կարող է մի 8 քաղաքաք լինի, սակայն մնացած վայրերում բնակչության եկամուտները շատ ցածր են:


Թեմայից շեղվում ենք բայց պատասխանեմ:

Տոտալիտարիզմը դրա հետ կապ չունի: Նույն Բելառուսը ավելի տոտալիտար է, սակայն "ճ" կարգի քաղաքը, համենայն դեպս արտաքնապես, Մինսկից շատ չի տարբերվում:
Համանմանորեն, գործընկերս համեմատում էր Անգլիան ու Գերմանիան: Կարծես թե երկուսն էլ ժողավրդավարական երկրներ են: Սակայն, նրա խոսքերով, Լոնդոնից դուրս կյանքի մակարդակը կտրուկ նվազում է: Աղքատություն, գործազրկություն, մարդկանց հիմնական զբաղմունքը խմելն ու իրար տփելն է: Իսկ Գերմանիայում այդպես չէ, ճիշտ է, իրենք Լոնդոնի կարգի քաղաք չունեն, սակայն երկրորդական քաղաքները միանշանակ գերազանցում են Անգլիայի երկրորդական քաղաքներին:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010), Katka (30.03.2010), Արծիվ (30.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

> ի դեպ գեղցիության վերջին ճիչերից


Ներս, էդ գեղցիություն չի, կատարյալ ու տոտալ սոցիալական ու բարոյական ապաթիա։ Ժամանակակից Ռուսաստանում նոռմալ բան ա, բառդակի հետ միասին։



> Самое ужасное, что все российские теракты очень дешевые. Представьте себе, как вы экономите, взрывая в Волгодонске, если вы берете машину КАМАЗ у односельчанина, а поскольку она разбита, то вы впереди пускаете мента знакомого, который вам эту машину провозит мимо постов за мешок с сахаром. А потом еще этот мент, когда Волгодонск взорвался, первым бежит в милицию и говорит: «ой, я тут видел, что машина ехала» - он не говорит, что это он ее провез, он говорит «она ехала». Потом, когда этих голубчиков забрали, Крымшимхалова и Декушева и выяснилось, что мент был с ними, то этому менту. Любичеву, еще впаяли 4 года.


http://echo.msk.ru/programs/razvorot/667411-echo/
Տեքստում խոսվում է, թե ինչպե՞ս են սոված ոստիկանները օգնել ահաբեկչություն կազմակերպել մի մեշոկ շաքարավազի կամ մի քանի հատ ձմերուկի համար։


Ի դեպ, վերևում մոչիծի մասին էի գրել, բանից պարզվեց ճիշտ էի
Մոդվեդև



> Знаете, у меня никаких сомнений нет, мы их найдем и всех уничтожим. Вот так, как мы уничтожили всех, кто организовал взрыв "Невского экспресса". Недавно всех уничтожили. Дотла.


http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/163745
Հայերեն կարճ «Բոլորին մոխիր կդարձնենք»

Ու միանգամից



> В Ингушетии началась проверка семей боевиков на предмет их возможной причастности к терактам в московском метро


http://echo.msk.ru/news/667919-echo.html
Ինգուշեթիայում սկսել են խուզարկել խաղաղ բնակիչներին 



Ւ մի բերելով այս պահին եղած ինֆոն

1999 թվական  - «Մոչիծ բոլորին զուգարանում» Պուծին © 
Արդյունքում Պուծին նախագահ ու քաղաքացիական պատերազմ, որը տևում է մինչ օրս

2010 թվականի, Պուծինի ընտրվելուց ուղիղ տաս տարի և երկու օր անց
«Վառելու ենք բոլորին» - Պուծին ©
Արդյունքում… 

Արդյունքը տխուր ա լինելու, որ կողմից ուզում ես նայի… Էս ապուշներին վառելուց ու միզելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չեն սովորացրել, շկոլա ԿԳԲ…

----------

Աթեիստ (30.03.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Ըհըն, Մոսկվայի մետրոյի կայարան գմփցնողը, որի ժամանակ զոհվեց 39 մարդ, այդ թվում երկու հայ, գտնվեց։

Ինչպես հայտնեց, Պուծինի հընգերներից մեկը՝ Պատռուշեվը, որը Պուծինի օրոք զբաղեցրել է Պուծինի տեղը՝ ՔԵՅ-ՋԻ-ԲԻի տնորենի պաշտոնը, իսկ հիմա անվտանգության քարտուղար է, մոտավորապես Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի նման… Ի՞նչ էի ասում… Հա, Մոսկվայի կայարանի ահաբեկչությունը պատրաստվել է… Վրաստանում։ 

Թարգմանեմ
«Մենք գմփցրինք մեր մետրոն, որ տո լի 2008, տո լի 2009 թվականին մեր դումայում ընդունված օրենքի հիման վրա, հարձակվենք Վրաստանի վրա, այս անգամ արդեն «լեգիտիմ» իրավունքներով»։ 

Հ.Գ. Վսյոտակի իզուր չի վրացերենում «դումա»-ն վատ բառ։

----------

yerevanci (02.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ժող աչքիս իմ քաղաքական կանխատեսումները ճիշտ են այս անգամ, պարզվում է, որ իսկապես ռուսական հատուկ ծառայությունները կասկածում են վրացական հատուկ ծառայություններին ահաբեկչություններին սատարելու մեջ: Ահա կարդացեք.
*Спецслужбы проверяют грузинский след в деле о терактах в Москве*

Российские спецслужбы намерены проверить версию о причастности грузинских спецслужб к терактам в Москве. Об этом в интервью газете "Коммерсантъ" заявил секретарь Совета безопасности России Николай Патрушев.

"У нас была информация о том, что отдельные сотрудники грузинских спецслужб поддерживают контакты с террористическими организациями на российском Северном Кавказе. Мы должны проверить и эту версию тоже применительно к терактам в Москве", - заявил он.

Также Н.Патрушев выразил уверенность, что российским спецслужбам удастся нейтрализовать главаря чеченского бандподполья Доку Умарова. "Операции проводятся. Но иногда по некоторым лидерам бандподполья мы проводили несколько операций. Для успеха должно многое совпасть: оперативные, технические, даже погодные условия. Иногда мешают случайности, но мы настойчивы".

Также Н.Патрушев рассказал, что только в прошлом году в России предотвращено 86 преступлений террористической направленности. Причем не только в республиках Северного Кавказа, но также в Москве и Великом Новгороде.

"К сожалению, гарантировать то, что удастся предотвратить все террористические акты, пока нереально. Этого не может гарантировать ни одна спецслужба мира", - отметил при этом секретарь Совета безопасности России.

----------

Artgeo (02.04.2010), yerevanci (02.04.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Մի գրառում վերև ուրիշ բան էի գրել…

----------

